# CSUSA March Group Buy



## Quality Pen (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, well I squared things away with Monty, called CSUSA, and triple-checked my spelling, and it looks like we're a go for a CSUSA group buy. Thank you to Monty and Harry for the help and patience! :biggrin:


__________________________________________________​

Welcome to the March CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety as numerous, albeit minor, changes have been made since the previous CSUSA group buy.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by Tuesday March 25. I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. I apologize to international IAP members, but this group buy will be limited to the USA only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: 
  $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 
  I can get the exact amount when you submit your order and let you know. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!

*This is my 1st time, so please be gentle. *


The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Sunday March 23 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• *PM me to get in – first 10 in are in*.
  • Must have a *USA** shipping address*
*• Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.*

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Sunday March 23 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Monday March 24 (Midnight – CST)
• Sorry, but to make things as smooth as possible for my first time, international orders will not be accommodated.

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Tuesday March 25. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  REGIONAL SHIPPING BOX CAVEAT:
  Regional rate boxes must be ordered online. I placed an order before starting this group buy, but as it stands I do not have regional rate boxes in my possession. The post office, in all its glory, has been known to mess up. While they estimate 7-10 business days, you just never know. If for whatever reason these boxes never arrive, then I will ship via the standard flat rate box, which costs $11.30. I will, of course, notify you of this beforehand. The only reason I'm throwing this out there is to cover all the bases -- I don't see this being a factor, but it's your money and you deserve to know.

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed).* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.* 
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
· _Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount_
· _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
·_ Razors have their own quantity discount and must be special requested._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but please limit this to 1 or 2 item numbers. *

There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet _March Group Buy_ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4%. PayPal fee calculation seems to be wonky even though they claim it is $0.30 + 2.9% of the transaction. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $0.25 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – CHANGE THE FILENAME as follows: *
*YourRealFirstName_YourRealLastName_CSUSA_Mar.xls* – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. Since this is my first group order and the CSUSA terms have changed, I don’t want the group to be larger than I can handle. If you cannot get in on this one, please advise Mannie (Monty) of your willingness to host the next group buy so a new group can be started.


----------



## rsjimenez (Mar 20, 2014)

Count me in, PM sent.

I would also like to include these razor kits.  If others want to get in on these so we can get the discount:

*3-Artisan Bullet Razor Kit for Fusion Cartridges Chrome*
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/58/-/6006/Artisan-Bullet-Razor-Kit-for-Fusion-Cartridges

*3-Artisan Bullet Razor Kit for Mach3 Cartridges* *Chrome*
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/58/-/6004/Artisan-Bullet-Razor-Kit-for-Mach3-Cartridges

*6-Artisan Classic Razor Stand Kit Chrome,  The only reason why I like this stand is because It has more detail.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/58/-/5938/Artisan-Classic-Razor-Stand-Kit

*


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 20, 2014)

Count me in! PMing you now.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 20, 2014)

I am in already PM'ed you

Thanks, Mike


----------



## eranox (Mar 20, 2014)

Whoo!  I'm in, PM on its way.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 20, 2014)

I have sent a PM to join the buy. I agree to buy at least the minimum of ten Artisan kits.


----------



## New Bill (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm in if you have room. Sending PM now.


----------



## cal91666 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm in.  PM sent.


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 21, 2014)

I will be in


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 21, 2014)

That went fast... 8 people confirmed via PM they will be in




 

rsjimenez
Cmiles1985
Indiana_Parrothead
eranox
SteveG
New Bill
cal91666
RDH79
2 spots remaining...


----------



## killer-beez (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 21, 2014)

killer-beez said:


> I'm in!!!!!!!



PM sent.



One spot is now left, looks like we will be able to do this all on schedule! Get those forms filled out. Ask any and all questions you might have! :biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 21, 2014)

Never mind.  I think I'll pass on this one

Thanks

Jim Smith


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I get in? If yes, count me in!


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Mar 21, 2014)

I too would like to be in. Count on me.


----------



## TDE (Mar 21, 2014)

If anyone drops out I would like to be in also. Ted


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 21, 2014)

im in if there is still room


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 21, 2014)

The buy is currently full...

the members included are:



rsjimenez
Cmiles1985
Indiana_Parrothead
eranox
SteveG
New Bill
cal91666
RDH79
killer-beez
Ted iin Michigan
  If something comes up and space is available then I will let you know. Otherwise, I don't see why another group buy could not be done in the near future as there seems to be strong interest.


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 21, 2014)

*Important Excel Update #1*

*Important Excel Update #1*

I got off the phone with Allison at CSUSA to clarify a few things:

When it comes to artisan razors, the finish does mix-n-match, but the style does not. So, you can buy 5 of _StyleXYZ _in chrome and 5 of _StyleXYZ _in gold to get a total of 10 quantity for the discount.

Added to the excel are the razor styles, classic stands, but NOT the bullet stands.

I also verified that the artisan stylus's do count towards the standard 100+ quantity artisan discount. I added the stylus to the excel sheet.

Finally, I added the accompanying bushings for the stylus, bullet razors, classic razors, and classic razor stands.

Please download and use the new excel sheet if you're buying any of these products. The razor-related discounts are to-be-determined at this point, but at least a few people have expressed interest in these razor products. At this current time, the excel reflects a 0 to 10% discount for the various razor products.


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 22, 2014)

Just want to minor update...

Please get me those excel sheets as soon as possible so we can stay on track. I'm going to make sure we hit our timeline goals so I don't want to make anyone feel bad if they get dropped because their info wasn't received! 

On Saturday I will not be on the internet until later in the evening. Feel free to PM or e-mail me though, and I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll be filling in spreadsheet and sending it your way tomorrow morning-ish.


----------



## bcowin (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd like to be in, please!

Oops - I see that I missed it again. 

Oh, well...


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 22, 2014)

Spreadsheet sent to your email address.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 22, 2014)

Spreadsheet went to your email address yesterday. Let me know if you need something.
Ted


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 23, 2014)

*Important Excel Update #2*

I added a requested item to the excel, carbon boxes.

If you don't want these boxes and you already emailed me your excel, then don't worry about this post!


----------



## SteveG (Mar 23, 2014)

No worry on my list...it will be there with time to spare...just not finalized it yet.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, that is done with only a little bit more cash gone!


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 24, 2014)

Emails went out with payment information about 90 minutes ago. The order will go in tomorrow/Tuesday morning or afternoon depending on payments.

Thank you for your promptness.


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 26, 2014)

Just wanted to confirm that the order was placed but I think there was some delay on their end. I tried to call but I've been out until now and tried to call and their office was closed. 

They told me on the phone it was shipping out today, but I don't know, maybe the order status page takes a while to update. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 27, 2014)

*Update*

I talked to them today and they said the order was "picked up" today. That means *it* *shipped*. The thing about yesterday was because the one lady I was dealing with sent that to me after she realized another lady assisted me in finishing the order. I think that has some technical term, where messages get crossed up in the (e)mail.

They've seemed really good to deal with. Very helpful and I never have to wait on the phone for very long.


----------



## cal91666 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bobby, I sense some anxiety in your last couple of posts.  I know, as a first time group buy organizer, you want things to go smoothly and without a hitch.  Relax.  We understand things sometimes get delayed until the next day.  Your doing a great job communicating and keeping us informed.  Thanks for what your doing. :beer:


----------



## Quality Pen (Mar 28, 2014)

cal91666 said:


> Bobby, I sense some anxiety in your last couple of posts.  I know, as a first time group buy organizer, you want things to go smoothly and without a hitch.  Relax.  We understand things sometimes get delayed until the next day.  Your doing a great job communicating and keeping us informed.  Thanks for what your doing. :beer:


Haha I appreciate it!

I'm not too anxious... it's really gone quite well! I learned some stuff, sure, but you know, I want to keep people happy and in-the-know! :biggrin:

FWIW, here the update, the delivery is scheduled for *Tues 4/01.

*I literallygot home less than an hour ago. Then I had to go to walmart to get a few things and I was stuck behind something you'll only find at walmart just before midnight... some dude buying over a thousand dollars in tvs and stands and paying in cash with all $100 bills. I mean... the dude had a stack of these things lol. 

I figure he must save a lot of his money by not buying the sleeves on his shirts.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 28, 2014)

I was that dude...what about it!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> cal91666 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby, I sense some anxiety in your last couple of posts.  I know, as a first time group buy organizer, you want things to go smoothly and without a hitch.  Relax.  We understand things sometimes get delayed until the next day.  Your doing a great job communicating and keeping us informed.  Thanks for what your doing. :beer:
> ...



Perhaps he saved a bunch of money by switching to Geico?

Thanks again for hosting this GB and for keeping us up-to-date. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## jsolie (Mar 28, 2014)

rats... missed it again.  But look at all the money I'm saving by not buying pen kits...


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 1, 2014)

The order arrived today but I'm working late tonight. I didn't get a chance to go through it, but suffice it to say they were 2 big damn boxes that were heavy!


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 1, 2014)

jsolie said:


> rats... missed it again.  But look at all the money I'm saving by not buying pen kits...



I'll probably do another CSUSA in the near future but also check out the group PSI buy that Ramon is talking about if you're interested.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok. The package arrived on schedule yesterday. Got home late and sorted everyone's out and finished sometime after 1am! 

I literally had to be out the door "5 minutes" ago so I only dropped off one trips worth at the post office. I literally didn't have enough time for two trips. Anyways some went out today and everyone's will be out tomorrow. They're all packaged and taped and postage paid I just need to drop them off. 

-Bobby


----------



## rsjimenez (Apr 3, 2014)

I got my package today. :biggrin:  Thanks so much for all of your work Bobby, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 4, 2014)

rsjimenez said:


> I got my package today. :biggrin:  Thanks so much for all of your work Bobby, I really appreciate it.


Damn that was fast! 

Good to hear that you got it! :biggrin:


----------



## cal91666 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bobby, my package arrived today.  Very good job.  All is accounted for and was packaged very well.  Thanks for your efforts and late hours!


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 5, 2014)

Got my box today also. 
Thank You for all the hard work. 
Rich H


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 6, 2014)

Got mine today also. Very well done! Thanks Bobby for putting this on!


----------



## SteveG (Apr 6, 2014)

*Group Buy...Thanks!*

Your diligence has paid off. My package arrived today...very quick. All is in order, so I could not be happier. I nominate you to do all future CSUSA Group Buy efforts!:tongue: :tongue:

Thanks for the hard work, anxiety experienced, and anything else you went through to do this Buy!


----------



## New Bill (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, evidently I received mine yesterday too. Mailman stuck it in the bushes in front of the house. Didn't notice it until a little while ago. Rained off and on all day yesterday and last night. Box was wet but everything inside is good to go. 

Thanks for doing the group buy!

Now to start my first clicker pen!

Bill


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 6, 2014)

Glad to hear they have been arriving on time!


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone not receive their order yet?

As far as I know, the 2-3 business day estimate should be wrapped up by now.

Just want to make sure. 

Thanks.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 8, 2014)

Refunds issued and this should conclude the March CSUSA group buy. 

FWIW, I have modified my Excel sheet to reflect a lower Paypal % in the future since they appear to be charging closer to their advertised rate.

If there is sufficient interest I would be willing to do an April CSUSA group buy as well.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm very interested in the next one whenever it is. 

Did you use up all your new kits already ?  ;-)


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha, no way but you know... I'm a "growing artist"


----------



## cal91666 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks again Bobby!  Very much appreciated.


----------

